# Anyone driven or owned Renault Master 3.5 horsebox? Reviews sought!!



## Lisa2 (15 March 2009)

Hi

I was wondering if anyone has hired/own a 3.5 renault master horsebox and what they thought about them. Currently have a 7.5 tonne wagon which takes 3 horses but now only travel one 16.1 horse. Too expensive to justify as long distance shows cost as a fortune! I don't want to have to tow. Hoping to sell current wagon and buy a 3.5 tonne conversion as weightwise it should be fine for my 1 horse and much cheaper to run. Have had quote for renault master conversion on around an 03 plate - approx £7000. Just wondering whether or not to go ahead with this as don't want to buy it and then find I don't like it! 

Any reviews??

Cheers

Lisax


----------



## black_horse (15 March 2009)

dont like them, i dont like the ramps on them, or the top section that folds up, dont like the lack of space, and you are limited to one horse as two is overweight.


----------



## nicky_jakey (15 March 2009)

By the sounds of what you've described you're talking about a van conversion ie

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/renault-master-200...A1%7C240%3A1318

Rather than a coachbuilt 3.5 tonne lorry ie

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Citroen-Relay-Hors...A1%7C240%3A1318

Personally I have one (a Renault Master rather than the Citroen I've used as an example) of the lorries above. It's fantastic &amp; very easy and economical to drive.

I wouldn't have the first one - the van conversion. Just don't believe it's big enough inside. 

I guess it's personal choice though.


----------



## JoBo (15 March 2009)

I absolutely adore my 3.5 tonne Renault Master. Its so easy to drive (good size not too big to get into those tight equestrian centres) and very good on diesel. It has a 1170kg payload. So 1 big horse or 2 smaller ones. Wouldnt change it for the world!!


----------



## sueandtoto (15 March 2009)

We have one and love it  
	
	
		
		
	


	





So easy to drive


----------



## Lisa2 (15 March 2009)

Hi 

Thanks for the posts. I would love the coach built version but much more expensive than the van conversion. Van prob only option I can afford at moment as don't want something that's too old. Will have to hire a van version I think to see how my horse fits!  

Thanks for your help.

Lisax


----------



## Lisa2 (15 March 2009)

Hi

Is it a van conversion rather than the coachbuilt version? What is biggest size horse you have travelled in it?

Cheers

Lisa


----------



## Divasmum (15 March 2009)

They top of the ramp doesn't always fold up....some open like a door. We had a coach built one newly built but on an older chassis. Initially we had to spend £2k sorting out engine problems. We then broke down and it needed a new engine which had to be imported from France....another £6k. We sold it and the lucky buyer had a pretty box plus new engine! I wouldn't go there again!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laafet (15 March 2009)

I love them and would definately buy one if I could afford it. Used to drive one all the time for work and it was so useful.


----------



## mrdarcy (15 March 2009)

I have a coachbuilt one and love it.  Used to have a 7.5ter and downsized to my Movano (same as a Renault Master, just a different badge).  The 3.5ter is sooooo much better than my 7.5ter. I'd never swap back.  Uses half the diesel so you save a fortune, goes faster so you get places quicker which means longer in bed  
	
	
		
		
	


	




, is so easy to drive that it really is just like driving a car.  Parking and maneuvering is a cinch - I never worry now about turning up at venues which have restricted parking as it's easy to squeeze anywhere.  I don't miss not having living because if I stay away at a comp I just book in at the nearest Travel Lodge and stay there instead.  The box is small enough to fit easily in any hotel car park.

As for pay load I can travel both my arabs as long as I don't take too much gear with me and it's easily enough for one plus loads of stuff.

Re the van conversions - my friend has one. Have to admit I was dubious about it before I traveled in it as I thought it might feel a bit unsafe and not solid enough but I couldn't have been more wrong.  It's a fab little box and I would not have hesitated to get one myself - I was just lucky enough that at the time I could afford to get coachbuilt.  My friend got her conversion from Three Counties Horseboxes.  Her horse is a very big 17.1hh thoroughbred and travels beautifully in it.  You actually get a better payload with a conversion too  
	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.3countieshorseboxes.co.uk/default.asp?pagesID=6

My friends box is the maroon one on the website and her horse is the bay thoroughbred in the photo


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (15 March 2009)

I have a van conversion, I love it and have a 16.1 mare who travels in it fantastically and beacuse of the way it was built (really light) I can travel 2 16.2 on it with out it being overweight, as we never take stuff with us as we dont go far. (I have had it weighed and it was fine, it drives better with the weight)


----------



## jnb (15 March 2009)

I have the van type one for my 15.1hh (wide load!) show cob.
Fab! I love it and so does my cob. And it does average 38mpg!


----------



## sueandtoto (15 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Hi

Is it a van conversion rather than the coachbuilt version? What is biggest size horse you have travelled in it?

Cheers

Lisa 

[/ QUOTE ]

It's a van conversion , we have a 14.2 but will take a 16.2 , we have an 05 reg , converted by Bonnington boxes just near us , Ill put a photo on for you to have a look , as soon as I can figure out how to do it !


----------



## sueandtoto (15 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Hi

Is it a van conversion rather than the coachbuilt version? What is biggest size horse you have travelled in it?

Cheers

Lisa 

[/ QUOTE ]

Here's our horsey box  
	
	
		
		
	


	




, sorry there's loads  
	
	
		
		
	


	




http://s355.photobucket.com/albums/r461/darrenshepherd/New%20Lorry/


----------



## irishdraught (16 March 2009)

I have just sold my Renault although it was a coachbuilt one. I loved it. I personally did not travel anything over 16.2 in it though as I do feel that anything too big upsets the balance.

There are so many different ways of designing them, ours had two folding out doors at the top rather than the one section that lifted up. I have seen many different ways of fitting out, some had double external tack lockers, others a single one, some better than others. 

If you have a choice of how your box is done, have a look at some of the coachbuilding ideas.

Be wary though, there are some well knacky looking conversions.


----------



## LadyRascasse (16 March 2009)

i have never driven one but my mare was transported in one it was lovely such a smooth ride, so smooth infact my mare fell asleep.


----------

